# Remanente Merker einstellen bei S7-300



## Nero23 (11 Mai 2008)

Hallo

ich wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist nur ein Merkerbereich als Remante Merker zu deklarieren wenn ja wie das geht und wo?

Danke


----------



## Kieler (11 Mai 2008)

*warum remanente Merker?*

Meines Wissens, kann man bei allen 300terter Steuerungen den remanenten Merkerbereich nur ab MB0 angeben.

Hatte diese Woche aber genau zu diesem Thema eine Diskussion mit einem Kollegen. Für mich sind Merker einfach nicht remanent. Wenn ich mir ein unbekanntes Programm ansehe, würde ich gar nicht auf die Idee kommen, dass irgendwelche Merker remanent seien könnten. Wenn etwas remanent seien soll, schreibt man es in eine DB.
Durch FB's + Instansbausteinen  werden sowieso  immer weniger Merker  verwendet.

J.


----------



## marlob (11 Mai 2008)

Nero23 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist nur ein Merkerbereich als Remante Merker zu deklarieren wenn ja wie das geht und wo?
> 
> Danke


wie Kieler schon sagte, kannst du remanente Merker nur ab MB0 einstellen.
Du findest diese Einstellung im Dialog "Eigenschaften - CPU..." und dann im Register "Remanenz"
siehe auch folgenden Link
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18778977


----------



## Nero23 (11 Mai 2008)

Naja ich benutze halt FC´s in meinem Programm und möchte halt ein zustand speichern an dem ich ein teil schon abgelegt habe und es erst wieder abholen muß und ein neues hinzulegen.


----------



## Kieler (11 Mai 2008)

Nero23 schrieb:


> Naja ich benutze halt FC´s in meinem Programm und möchte halt ein zustand speichern an dem ich ein teil schon abgelegt habe und es erst wieder abholen muß und ein neues hinzulegen.




Aus einem FC einen FB machen, sollte doch kein Problem sein. Du erstellst einen neuen leeren FB. Dann öffnest Du Deinen FC markierst alle Netzwerke und kopierst sie in den FB. Schon hast Du Dein Programm in einem FB.
Als nächstes machst Du aus den Merkern die eigentlich remanent sein sollen, statische Variablen von Deinem FB und fertig ist die Laube.

...mach nicht so viel an einem Sonntag.

Kieler


----------



## Nero23 (11 Mai 2008)

Kieler schrieb:


> Aus einem FC einen FB machen, sollte doch kein Problem sein. Du erstellst einen neuen leeren FB. Dann öffnest Du Deinen FC markierst alle Netzwerke und kopierst sie in den FB. Schon hast Du Dein Programm in einem FB.
> Als nächstes machst Du aus den Merkern die eigentlich remanent sein sollen, statische Variablen von Deinem FB und fertig ist die Laube.
> 
> ...mach nicht so viel an einem Sonntag.
> ...


 
Ja so werde ich es denn jetzt machen. danke


----------



## IBN-Service (11 Mai 2008)

Nero23 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist nur ein Merkerbereich als Remante Merker zu deklarieren wenn ja wie das geht und wo?
> 
> Danke




Hallo Nero,

ich nehm mal an, dass du die Einstellung der CPU - Eigenschaft
"Remanenz" in der HW-Konfig kennst.

Wenn dir der dort definierbare Bereich, der immer ab MB0 beginnt,
nicht ausreicht, kannst du weitere Bereiche manuell remanent machen,
in dem du diese M in einem DB rettest und bei CPU - Anlauf wieder
zurück lädst.

*Beispiel:*
Du willst MW 120 remanieren.
Als Remanenzspeicher soll der DB100 genutzt werden.

Anweisung im OB1, letztes Netzwerk:

L MW 120     
T DB100.DBW120

Damit wird zyklisch der Zustand des Merkerwortes im DB gespeichert.

Anweisung im OB100, erstes Netzwerk:

L DB100.DBW120
T MW 120     

Der Zustand des MW120 am Ende des letzten OB1 - Zyklus
wird bei Start der CPU wieder hergestellt.

Den DB100 musst du mit ausreichender Länge selber erzeugen.

Alternativ kannst du auch anstelle der Merker direkt
DB - Datenpunkte verwenden.


CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## Kieler (11 Mai 2008)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> .....
> Wenn dir der dort definierbare Bereich, der immer ab MB0 beginnt,
> nicht ausreicht, kannst du weitere Bereiche manuell remanent machen,
> in dem du diese M in einem DB rettest und bei CPU - Anlauf wieder
> zurück lädst. .....



Hatte auch erst überlegt, ihm diese Variante vorzuschlagen. Habe es dann aber gelassen. Vielleicht ist es ja nur Theorie, aber eigentlich weiss man ja nie an welcher Stelle der Spannungsausfall zuschlägt.

Wenn also der STOP der CPU zwischen dem Beschreiben des MB und dem sichern erfolgt, fehlt der letzte Zustand. Nimmt er gleich einen DB, kann das nicht passieren. Wie wichtig man so etwas nehmen muss hängt natürlich von der konkreten Anlage ab.


----------



## godi (11 Mai 2008)

Ich glaube irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben das der OB1 immer fertig abgearbeitet wird.
Also wenn Spannungsausfall ist dann wird mit der Internen Spannungspufferung noch der OB1 fertig abgearbeitet.

godi


----------



## Kieler (11 Mai 2008)

*ja, wenn das so ist ...*



godi schrieb:


> Ich glaube irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben das der OB1 immer fertig abgearbeitet wird.
> Also wenn Spannungsausfall ist dann wird mit der Internen Spannungspufferung noch der OB1 fertig abgearbeitet.
> 
> godi



Wenn das so wäre, würde die Kopiervariante auch anstandslos funktionieren.


----------



## johnij (11 Mai 2008)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo Nero,
> 
> ich nehm mal an, dass du die Einstellung der CPU - Eigenschaft
> "Remanenz" in der HW-Konfig kennst.
> ...


 

Hallo,
einige CPU´s (S7-317.....) verfügen über DB´s Bereiche als remanente 
Speicher (extra zun den Merkern, Zeiten, Zähler).

Gruß johnij


----------



## godi (11 Mai 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Hallo,
> einige CPU´s (S7-317.....) verfügen über DB´s Bereiche als remanente
> Speicher (extra zun den Merkern, Zeiten, Zähler).
> 
> Gruß johnij



Bei allen CPU's mit MMC Speicherkarte kann man die Remanenz der DB's mit dem Non-Retain Haken einstellen.


----------

